# Problem mit getContent



## Guest (2. Nov 2006)

Hab noch net viel mit XML gemacht, bin praktisch neu in diesem gebiet!
bin jetzt auf ein Problem gestoßen:

Lese eine Xml Datei ein, klapp auch wuderbar  
Wenn ich aber jetzt eine Liste mit allen Unterelementen (getContent) erstelle und mit dem Iterator durch die Liste gehen will klappt es nicht!!

```
List Eigenschaft = root.getContent();                       
    Iterator iteratorEigenschaft =transpEigenschaft.iterator();
while (iteratorEigenschaft.hasNext())
{
Element temp = (Element) iteratorEigenschaft.next()
System.out.println(temp);
}
```

Die Ausgabe der Liste vor der while Schleife funktioniert:

```
[[Text: 
		], [Element: <Transportart [Namespace: http://www-pss/Aep2Pss/Papo]/>],
 [Text: 
		], [Element: <Heisstransportkennzeichen [Namespace: http://www-pss/Aep2Pss/Papo]/>], [Text: 
		], [Element: <Transportgewicht [Namespace: http://www-pss/Aep2Pss/Papo]/>], 
[Text: 
		], [Element: <Transportstueckzahl [Namespace: http://www-pss/Aep2Pss/Papo]/>], [Text: 
						]
					]
```
aber das temp in der while Schleife wird nicht mehr angezeigt!!
Das Debuggen zeigt, dass er bis zur Zeile
Element temp = (Element) iteratorEigenschaft.next()
geht, danach aber abbricht.

was mich auch noch stört, sind die Text Felder in der Liste, nach jeder Wurzel die In der XML ist wird die gesetzt.
D.h. Wurzeln meiner XML sind wie oben zu sehen [Element: <Transportart [Namespace: http://www-pss/Aep2Pss/Papo]/>] davor aber steht aber [Text: ], was nicht zu den Wurzeln dazugehört!!!
Wie kann das den sein??
hilfe!!bin für jede Lösung dankbar!!


----------



## Wildcard (2. Nov 2006)

Das ist doch nur eine Stringrepäsentation. Ist doch egal was da drinsteht.


----------



## Guest (3. Nov 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ist doch nur eine Stringrepäsentation. Ist doch egal was da drinsteht.



ist aber keine Lösung für mein Problem,
Wenn der gleich beim ersten mal bei der ersten Ausgabe aus der Liste springt, muss da doch etwas nicht in Ordnung sein!!!


----------



## Wildcard (3. Nov 2006)

Du hast die Liste doch ausgegeben, also funktioniert es doch  ???:L


----------



## Guest (6. Nov 2006)

habs schon selber gelöst, danke.


----------

